# Price of Food At Atlantis



## Leni Jaehn (Sep 13, 2006)

Has anyone have any idea about how to get food at Atlantis in the Bahamas Is there a grocery store  if you are staying at the Harborside Atlalntis section.  I understand it is very expensive and was wondring if anyone had any suggestions on  how to go and be able to eat at a reasonable price. 

Thank you....


----------



## laxmom (Sep 13, 2006)

There is a tiny grocery in the group of shops at the base of the bridge onto Paradise Island from Nassau.  At least it was there a couple of years ago.  The thing about the groceries there is that they don't have much of a selection.  Not a bad walk if you have help to carry. They may only have one brand of any one thing.  There is a larger grocery near downtown Nassau but it isn't as convenient.  There are also a couple of decent restaurants in those shops.  One is Anthony's and I can't remember the name of the other.  If you eat on property, avoid the dinner buffets.  We ate in one for dinner and finally told our kids to fill up on desert as every thing else was terrible.  We liked the Deli down on the marina, the pizza at the shop near there is supposed to be really excellent and we ate at Plato's a couple of times.  There were several places downtown that were recommended.  It seems like every cab driver had a different favorite.

We haven't been in a couple of years so I'll be anxious to see if my info is still accurate.  Have a great trip!  For diving, snorkeling or scuba subs - Stuarts Cove!


----------



## gmarine (Sep 13, 2006)

Reasonable meals dont go in the same sentance as Atlantis. You should be prepared for expensive meals regardless of where you eat. Off property is much more reasonable but still expensive. Anthonys Caribbean Grill is good as is the Poop Deck but still expensive.

We found the dinner buffetts to be very good but also very expensive at over $50 per person. There are ways to spend less money by buying groceries but they are still much more than in the states.

It really isnt a place to go unless your prepared to spend a lot of money. Restaurants were more expensive than any other caribbean island I've been to.


----------



## tsl (Sep 13, 2006)

Leni Jaehn said:
			
		

> Has anyone have any idea about how to get food at Atlantis in the Bahamas Is there a grocery store  if you are staying at the Harborside Atlalntis section.  I understand it is very expensive and was wondring if anyone had any suggestions on  how to go and be able to eat at a reasonable price.
> 
> Thank you....



If you are staying at Harborside, there is a shuttle (for a charge) that will take you to the larger grocery store.  It is a typical grocery store for the carribean---it has what you need but not a huge selection and you have to watch for fresh produce and meat as it can spoil quickly.  This grocery store is a strip mall which also has a liquor store so you can stock up on everything.

We also brought all the dry goods we could like cereal, pasta, peanut butter etc.  We always ate in the condo except for a few occassions.  The bummer is that Harborside doesn't have any grills. 

If you go to Harborside, you will love it!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 14, 2006)

Across Harborside in a plaza (name is in my review)there is a Subway $6_$8 and a couple of other breakfast/lunch places under $10 pp that are reasonable, The grocer in that plaza has some items but not much in meat selection. They have bread,canned goods,drinks,milk,spaghetti, chips,water and soda and butter.

 Over the bridge there is a full supermarket and Harborside did provide a shuttle for a fee to go there 2 days of the week and would wait an hour for you to shop. I thought it was 10.00pp. Taxis cost more but it is worth it to go to the full market if you are going to eat in a lot. We were there last May and there were still building the new village near the marina with shops and places to eat.

Read the review sections for more advice. I thought Poop Deck Restaurant over the bridge was ok and found it as costly $$$ as Atlantis. Full grocer is down the street from there in Nassau. If I had do redo this again I would have gone to the full size market in Nassau the 2nd day of vacation and stock up and eat at the little plaza or Atlantis day 1 since you just got to the resort.

Murrays NY Deli at Atlantis was good and the prices $10-$16 a meal were much better than the other restaurants. They have great desserts for $6 and we would get one and take it back to the resort each day. A lot of people liked Anthonys in the plaza,clean and meals were around 30.00 pp.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 14, 2006)

I went to the Poop Deck (over the bridge in Nassau) with my wife, but if I remember correctly (Jan 05), taxi and bridge toll was $21+.  Food was good, and it was nice to get away from Atlantis at least one, but an effective $10/person surcharge when eating off property, I'm not sure there was a lot of savings.  Harborside has it's own restaurant, I don't think it's anything fancy, but back then it was I think $21/person for soup, entree, dessert, maybe drink, from what I remember one of the best dining values there.  
  We didn't eat at any of the buffets, my wife doesn't eat a lot of food, so we couldn't justify spending that much money for her.  Fathoms was our big splurge dinner (because we went to a t/s presentation and had some money to spend), and the Deli was also good.  

  Eating at Atlantis is going to be expensive any way you look at it.

Jeff


----------



## mjs (Sep 14, 2006)

We ate at the Shark Bites express food by one of the pools--4 large hamburgers, 4 fries, and 4 drinks that could be refilled at some stations for $22. (not bad).   We also had pizza delivered from Dominos and PapaJohns, with breadsticks and wings for less than $20.
As has been mentioned before, we also take a cooler of frozen stuff since my kids are extremely picky(frozen hamburgers, steaks, fish, pizzas, hot dogs, egg beaters etc).
Mark


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Budget list of eateries from Budget Travel NY Times*

Hurricane Hole is the name of the plaza outside Harborside main gate ,walkable down the street/yellow building. There is more than one building that surrounds it with shops,liquor store and a mini version of the Straw Market like downtown Nassau. Other eateries we tried there was News Cafe,Choosy and Quiznos(casual and cheap). There is an Italian restaurant named Gios also. Near the marina outside the resort is the Green Parrot that a few Tuggers liked. We did not eat there.

We took a taxi to the Poop Deck across the toll bridge and ate conch fritters which we liked, Down the street from Poop Deck is the full size supermarket called City Market. Our dinner at Poop Deck cost the same as Atlantis and I would have rather eaten back at Atlantis after the hassle of getting there and walking to the restaurant. Wasn't worth it IMHO. You can get a prix fix meal at Bahamian Restaurant in Atlantis for about $99 dollars for two. Sadly we missed dinner there after making reservations because my husband was sick. Reserve online before you get there. It is only open certain nights. There is a $50.00 fee if you do not cancel reservations in 24 hrs.

 There is also a comedy club that was 12.00 pp with a 1 or 2 drink minimum about 6 per drink. 


*
From a website on the internet*:
The restaurants at Atlantis are generally overrated, especially if you are coming from a city that has great restaurants. (I come from NYC…   I think the restaurants are mediocre, tourist traps)        
To eat on a budget, you can have an occasional dinner at your pricey hotel, and take on the town for the remainder of your meals.   And please don’t feel that Paradise Island is the ONLY Bahamas… there is so much more to see and experience. 

Paradise Island –   TO DO - Bargains 

Versaille Gardens - Free 

Cloisters – Free 

Cabbage Beach – Free  - Public walkway located next to the RUI Hotel. 

FerryBoat to Nassau $3 pp plus $1 for tour guide and/or native singer 

           (These boats are totally safe, they are registered, inspected and insured.   Enjoy!) 

Here are some places to eat on Paradise Island that won’t break the bank. 

Paradise Island 
Breakfast 

News Café (about $6)  Indoor and outdoor service – relaxed atmosphere 

Choosey at the Hurricane Hole Plaza 

Anthony’s Express 


Lunch 

News Café ( About $7) 

Green Parrot at Hurricane Hole Marina 

Anthony’s (TGIF Caribbean Style) 

Quizno’s 

Lunch wagon – native food served to the workers in front of the Beach Towers entrance.  Plates start at $7.  Served from vans or car trunks. Delicious authentic cooking. 



Dinner 

Columbus Tavern  (Paradise Harbour Club) 

Blue Marlin – Hurricane Hole  ($12  - $30 for entrees) 

            $10 additional for Native Show) 

Domino’s Pizza Delivery – to your lobby 


To save money – why not include a meal with an adventure. 
Lunch is include in many activities such as: 

Sea Island Adventure – This tour takes you to Victoria Beach on Rose Island, a private beach on a private island.   The day includes a great day of sun and clear water, snorkeling lessons, lunch, wine and punch with lunch. 

Robinson Crusoe – This tour takes you to a private area on Rose Island and includes lunch and snorkeling as well as wine and punch with lunch. 

Booze Cruise – This tour includes all the rum punch and Goombay smash you can handle as well as a native lunch.    Snorkeling at the sea gardens, a trip to a private beach, DJ, Dancing and a Limbo contest with prizes are included. 
A must if you are into partying.   

From Paradise Island, you can include either breakfast or lunch with a shopping spree or sightseeing. 
Take the downtown ferryboat for $3 to Nassau and have a great breakfast at: 


Imperial Takeaway  - across from British Colonial Hilton 

           ($4-$6 Breakfast Specials) 

Café Skan’s (Bay Street) 

Mc Donalds (just a few cent’s more that in the states) 

Prince George Plaza (several shops and café’s sell native breakfasts or Danish/coffee) 


Or a   Reasonable Lunch – Downtown Nassau 

Conch Fritters – These portions are huge.  You can have an appetizer for lunch. 

Imperial Takeaway - $5 burgers - $5 Cracked Conch etc. 

Iguana’s Café  (cool outdoor tables overlooking Bay Street) 

Patio Grille at the British Colonial – great outdoor bar with scenic view. 

Athena’s Greek Café  Located upstairs overlooking Bay Street 

Arawak Cay – Local fare for a great price.  – Located about 10 min. walk west of town, or grab a quick cab from the dock. 


Dinner in Nassau 

Montegue Gardens –  ($16 - $30* for specials )moderate prices 

The Poop Deck –$18 - $28 a little pricey but great 

Double Dragon – US prices ( Chinese ) 

Café Matisse – a little pricey but worth it 

Portofinos at the Hilton – ($16 - $29) 

Potters Cay – Native food stalls with fresh fish/vegetable from the market.  This is a great spot to watch locals eat, drink, and do business in the marketplace.  Fresh conch salad ($4) Conch Fritter ($2) Fish Dinner ($6) Cold Kalik ($2) 

Arawak Cay – Native restaurants featuring native dishes and entertainment. 


Dinner in Cable Beach 

Café Johnny Canoe  - Great food, decent prices, great entertainment


----------



## Judy999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Meals at Atlantis*

If we go to Harborside, would we be able to sign up for meals plan at Atlantis?  If yes, how much is it?

Thx

Judy


----------



## arlene22 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Reasonable eating at Harborside*

We never do the mealplan. I like the flexibility of making some of our meals and then going out for a few special ones (like at our favorite restaurant, the Bahamian Club). Reasonable and casual meals can be had at the Point restaurant, which is right in Harborside, and the Green Parrot (ask someone for directions--it's kind of hard to find if you don't know where it is). Also, I thought Bimini Road was decent, and they don't take reservations (it's just first come first serve). Johnny Rockets is always good for a burger, fries and milkshake and their prices were similar to those at the Johnny Rockets in our local mall. There's a good italian restaurant in the Hurricane Hole plaza-- the name escapes me... If I think of it, I'll post again.

I always pack one suitcase of food and take the shuttle into town to the big grocery store for the rest of what I need. They have a pretty good selection. Most of the prices are much higher than in the U.S., but some are not. Don't assume anything is reasonable-- check all the prices before it goes in your cart. But my philosophy is, no matter how much it costs in the grocery, it's much less than if we ate out for that meal.


----------



## gmarine (Sep 14, 2006)

Judy999 said:
			
		

> If we go to Harborside, would we be able to sign up for meals plan at Atlantis?  If yes, how much is it?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Judy




Yes you can sign up for the meal plan. There are two plans. Both include breakfast and dinner. The lower priced one mainly includes the buffetts, the deli and a couple casual restaurants. With service charge it is about $70 per adult per day. The gourmet plan is about $110 per adult per day. You must take the meal plan for the entire length of your stay.


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 14, 2006)

If you're traveling with kids, pack their favorite non-perishables like Top Ramen, mac & cheese, rice-a-roni, peanut butter, cereal and snacks. Also pack a bottle of salad dressing. We did that, and bought milk, lettuce, butter, bread and drinks at the grocery store. The kids could have what they liked for dinner in the unit, then just have dessert at the restaurant while we had dinner. One night we ordered Pizza Hut pizza and made our own lettuce salad. It was actually a great meal and definitely the least expensive of our stay.

Our experience was that the food in the restaurants was mostly just okay, and the service was pretty universally terrible. Tips are usually included in the price of the meal. Don't leave an extra tip!


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 15, 2006)

Everytime I've stayed at Atlantis I've had teenagers with me! Knowing how much they can eat and snack I took an extra suitcase with food...cereal, popcorn, tuna, etc. We took the shuttle to the larger market and it was definitely worth it. We were able to purchase the rest of what we needed there. 
There are some options for food that aren't too bad...Quizno's, Pizza Hut, Papa Johns, etc.
Food is expensive at the resort and not that great! I'd rather spend my money on other things!


----------



## influential (Oct 19, 2006)

Note - meal plans now need to be booked prior to arrival at Harborside and can no longer be booked via the front desk at check-in. V. expensive regardless.

The daily shuttle to the supermarket runs at 10AM and costs $7 return per person.


----------

